# Biggest Fat wood ever seen!



## lewiskk (Dec 15, 2015)

Went on a Fat Wood scavenger hunt today with my boyfriend and won big time with Fat wood weighing at 3.67! 

P.s. He gets half the credit because he got it out. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Dec 15, 2015)

Mmmmn, SNOW!!!!  (Said in the same voice that Homer says "BEER").


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2015)

Pre-seasoned? 
Hey, where did you find that snow?


----------

